# Top 5 emergency items



## Bunnyskinner (Jan 26, 2014)

What's the top 5 items you would never leave Home without whilst on a 3 day trek in the mountains 

Sent from my LT30p using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Food
Water
Fire
Protection
First Aid

Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

My brain
My knowledge of the area
Knowing what to expect, weather wise
Fire
A way to build a shelter

EDIT: Salt. Foraged stuff needs salt.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm going to guess, and I could be wrong, that he's looking for 5 products. I think that Sentry's list is a good place to start and then pick the product in each category that best suits your needs and the environment you plan to be in. 

It also depends on if you want to restrict items by bulk, by weight, by cost, or any other set of criteria.

You might be able to get by with a life straw for example, as a product, but that would only work if you know there's water, if you were in my mountains back home in AZ that would not do, you'd need to carry water, and lots of it.

You can get all kinds of creative on fire, I prefer keeping things simple with cig lighters, but there's really cool gadgets like fire pistons and such as well.

Food, how much are you looking to carry? MRE's are bulky, energy or nutrient bars can provide raw calories with specific protein and fat contents etc, but imo they taste like crap. 

protection again depends on the environment, I wouldnt be worried about bears much in my desert mountains, but coyotes might be a different story. If it's WROL or TEOTWAKI then I'd want protection from 2 legged predators.

FAK - are you alone? do you have any training? maybe an ace bandage and some large bandaids/dressings would be all you could reasonably pull off by yourself, or maybe youre a WEMT and can do quite a bit more even if solo... that is going to be limited by training, budget and cargo space consumed.

YMMV...


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Ahhh. Then Sentry's list is pretty good.

I would hope you have been camping before. If so, you have a pretty good idea of what is needed. Are you looking for ideas from someone who has never been on their own for three days?


----------



## NSAdataCollector (Dec 29, 2013)

Truck, cooler full of beer & food, loaded AR-15, bug-out bag, smartphone.

===== ===== ===== ===== =====
This name is in jest. I do NOT work for the NSA or any law enforcement agency but you should assume this site is being monitored like everything else. Remember: You have the right to remain silent. Everything you have ever said will be taken out of context, linked improperly & used against you.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Water, 
compass and/or map
trailgun w/ Ammo
sleeping bag.
food

In this order.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

no cold beer?! what the heck guys..loosers....lol...

...my bad...missed the spys post...lol..


----------

